# HoRdIsH EmPiRe sucht member



## blutlady (3. August 2007)

Die Gilde HoRdIsH EmPiRe sucht ab sofort wieder neue Member die Spass am spielen haben und sich einer lustigen Gilde anschliessen wollen . 

Mindestalter sollte 18 Jahre sein es sind aber Ausnahmen möglich bezüglich des Alters.

Wir suchen alle Klassen und jedes Level.


Also wer Spass am spielen hat und eine lustige Gilde sucht ist bei uns gut aufgehoben.


----------

